# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  affichage site sous IIS Win 10

## spitfire220

Bonjour,

Il y a des annes je dveloppais en ASP 3.0 sous XP et IIS.

J'ai remis une vielle machine en route pour retravailler mon vieux site web de l'poque, et le teste sur mon XP avec IIS.

Sur mon portable j'ai windows 10 pro avec IIS install.
Quand je tape l'adresse localhost, j'ai bien la page d'accueil du IIS qui s'affiche, par contre quand j'appelle la page de mon site web dvelopp en ASP3, j'ai celui-ci qui s'affiche uniquement en code source HTML, mais pas en site web normal.

Qu'ai-je oubli dans la configuration de celui-ci?

Voici l'affiche du localhost:


Lorsque je lance mon application /site, j'ai ceci en visuel:


Merci pour votre aide.

----------

